# La Marzocco Ridgeless Double Filter Basket or bottomless portafilter?



## Raúl (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey guys! How is it going?

I was just wondering what would you people get to improve your machine if you were to choose between those two items. Thanks!!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Bottomless Portafilter... no doubt. The former is quite cheap though compared to the PF.

Its the best way to see how your shots are going, other than taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome

What combination of machine or grinder are either of these two going to be paired with ..

If you have a pressurised basket currently , then a non pressurised basket would be key..

If you have a grinder that is not great at fine level for consistency - porlex , duality, etc ( then id probably say get a new grinder before any of them )

Cheers Martin


----------



## Raúl (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you, Truecksuk and Martin!

I have a Silvia and an Iberital MC2 but I am going to upgrade to a Quamar M80 soon.

To be honest, I did not know about pressurised or non pressurised baskets! I have the ones which came with my machine and I only use the double filter one.

I guess that I will get a Silvia bottomless PF, which comes with a 21gr. basket.

Thanks, again! Have a good day!

Raúl.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Raúl said:


> Thank you, Truecksuk and Martin!
> 
> I have a Silvia and an Iberital MC2 but I am going to upgrade to a Quamar M80 soon.
> 
> ...


Your baskets will be non pressurised with a silvia..

Id be tempted to go naked pf first...

This will help you see if you shots are channeling and extracting evenly , nailing this will make your shots more consistent and more importantly taster in the cup .

Using baskets like a VST will be an icing on the cake effect ....when you have prep and distribution nailed....


----------

